# A1 A2 milk testing



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you are interested in having your milk cow tested to see if she has A1 or A2 milk, here is a place you send a sample for testing. (it's a hair sample, not milk)

http://www.emineral.info/

If you know anything about A1/A2 - there has been trouble getting this testing done sdue to the test patent being bought and made unavailable. If you click on the link provided, they give you all the forms to fill out. The cost is $22.95 per cow. Turn around time is six weeks - they hold the samples until they have several to send. The results will say if your cow is A1/A1; A1/A2; A2/A2 - that's it. 

Surprizingly enough- they have had quite a few holsteins with A2/A2 milk and few gurnseys.


----------

